# SE(Extroverted Sensing) will save the world?



## ovimiu (Jan 2, 2015)

- I respect SE moments with all my heart.
- I fell that SE moments are sacred in some way. 
- There is a link in my mind between: SE, happiness, consciousness, reality.
- Doing SE alone is one of the greatest pleasures in the world, and practicing SE with others make strong connections. Eating with others will always estamblish something. And this characteristic of SE (making strong connections) is used everywhere(The last supper, Washing Apostoles feet...)
- All of my best memories are SE moments. 
- SE is very underestimated...

As someone said "Beauty will save the world", I say "SE will save the world"!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

The world doesn't need saving. The only place a problem exists, is in the eye of the beholder.

Anyway, I do like Se.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I walked in. I saw "INFJ". I shuddered. I left.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

some dingus bird tried to attack my hand when I was resting it out the window. Good thing I have good anti-dingus bird reflexes or else I'd have a mean bruise.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

I think I should prepare for a rollercoaster of a thread here.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm always high on Se. Blah, blah. Let's make Se sound like a drug.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> I'm always high on Se. Blah, blah. Let's make Se sound like a drug.


Pass me the Se.

I don't even know if I'm ISTP or INTP yet. I have a thread on it but no one has replied to me today. Lol...


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Pass me the Se.
> 
> I don't even know if I'm ISTP or INTP yet. I have a thread on it but no one has replied to me today. Lol...


*showers you in Se* You know if you say Se as S-e really fast, it sounds like Ese? "Pass me the salt, Ese." 

I know I am Se-Ni, but I dunno if I favor Fi-Te or Ti-Fe properly, so imma be an ES*P.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> *showers you in Se* You know if you say Se as S-e really fast, it sounds like Ese? "Pass me the salt, Ese."
> 
> I know I am Se-Ni, but I dunno if I favor Fi-Te or Ti-Fe properly, so imma be an ES*P.


I'm trippin on this Se I don't even know if I have bruh.


What if at birth, everyone is the exact same, except they give everyone different drugs, and like, each drug is a function, like Se... so like, we're all just living off of drugs... as our personalities...


gasp


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

INFJs and INTJs, go home, you are drunk, you are inferior


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

nichya said:


> INFJs and INTJs, go home, you are drunk, you are inferior


Everyone's inferior to ISTP's.

Well maybe.

If I'm an INTP, then everyone's inferior to them...

If I'm ISTP, then everyone's inferior to THEM.

Okay? Cool.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Everyone's inferior to ISTP's.
> 
> Well maybe.
> 
> ...


lol, a little touchy there  INFJs and INTJs are known for their inferior function Se, that is why they are high on them. Like a cat rolling in catnip.

Okay. Cool.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

the american dream: superhero se thread edition


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

nichya said:


> lol, a little touchy there  INFJs and INTJs are known for their inferior function Se, that is why they are high on them. Like a cat rolling in catnip.
> 
> Okay. Cool.


Heh it was a joke. I honestly don't know anything about half the sh*t I'm saying!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I think the Ses saved this thread


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

How does one even experience SE? 

is it like some weird rush of adrenaline by being out and interacting with the world? is it being hyper-focused on your surrounding environment?


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

CloudySkies said:


> How does one even experience SE?
> 
> is it like some weird rush of adrenaline by being out and interacting with the world? is it being hyper-focused on your surrounding environment?



Super ninja mode. MLG reflexes that will save the world. Laser beam eye focus.

We are essentially mortal superheroes.

Now I just have to fix that fact that I'm REALLLLY lazy.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

tangosthenes said:


> I think the Ses saved this thread


You know it.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

CloudySkies said:


> How does one even experience SE?
> 
> is it like some weird rush of adrenaline by being out and interacting with the world? is it being hyper-focused on your surrounding environment?


If someone is proficient, I think they'd perceive it as flow state, so less hyper-focused and more effortlessly in tune.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I'm trippin on this Se I don't even know if I have bruh.
> 
> 
> What if at birth, everyone is the exact same, except they give everyone different drugs, and like, each drug is a function, like Se... so like, we're all just living off of drugs... as our personalities...
> ...



I think you're right actually, Keanu


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

What is this Se of which you speak? And where do I get my hands on it?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Se will save the world in partnership with all the other functions. It's like some sort of 8-member Justice League but with less cool outfits.


----------



## ovimiu (Jan 2, 2015)

I once met a girl which hava a lot of problems in her life (bullied, lonely, ever-crying, suicidal, depressive) and SE saved her. She told me smth like that: "I knew that if I will not hook on something I will go down so I started to search beauty in the little things I saw: in nature when I was in parks, urban beauty when I was walking down a street, beautiful people when I was in bus...and this saved me. I found meaning in that." It was probably not her primary function, but her second since she was so affected by not using it..

I had some interesting experince with Se: 

1) When I was I kid and I was playing outdoors with my friends I sometimes would have out-of-body-experince. I link this to Se because this happend just when I was outdoors and playing dynamic games(like running, hiding etc)

2) When reading late at night, and when I'm turning the to the next page, the sound of pages trasnform in people's voices. It's very scary and when this happens and I know it's time to go to bed.
I have this experince when hearing crows singing.


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

ovimiu said:


> I once met a girl which hava a lot of problems in her life (bullied, lonely, ever-crying, suicidal, depressive) and SE saved her. She told me smth like that: "I knew that if I will not hook on something I will go down so I started to search beauty in the little things I saw: in nature when I was in parks, urban beauty when I was walking down a street, beautiful people when I was in bus...and this saved me. I found meaning in that." It was probably not her primary function, but her second since she was so affected by not using it..
> 
> I had some interesting experince with Se:
> 
> ...



Well... the whole Se saved her thing... I'm Ne, and I used to be depressed... nothing really saved me, but art and music really helped. (I know so weird for a thinker to say)


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Btw, Ni doms according to brain study and type analysis are apparently incapable of truly feeling their body. They apparently always feel like they are outside of their own flesh. So I pity INFJ and INTJ with their dominate Ni and inferior Se. You are just fleshbags to hold your brain without the ability to experience the greatness and annoying shit that is Se. Also when I see INFJs and INTJs push a pull door its wonderfully hilarious. 



CloudySkies said:


> How does one even experience SE?
> 
> is it like some weird rush of adrenaline by being out and interacting with the world? is it being hyper-focused on your surrounding environment?


Dude I start touching the pages of a book as I read it and it makes me feel amazing. I pay more attention to the sounds and feeling of typing than I do the words sometimes. Same goes with writing things down with pen and paper. I take trips to the grocery store by foot where I only grab like 2 or 3 things just as an excuse to go outside and experience the air. Sometimes I wear less clothing than I should in the winter to experience the cold directly. 

Se is awesome and also weird.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Smallesque said:


> Btw, Ni doms according to brain study and type analysis are apparently incapable of truly feeling their body. They apparently always feel like they are outside of their own flesh. So I pity INFJ and INTJ with their dominate Ni and inferior Se. You are just fleshbags to hold your brain without the ability to experience the greatness and annoying shit that is Se. Also when I see INFJs and INTJs push a pull door its wonderfully hilarious.


lol, I have been hearing this but I knew an INFJ who said he was into sports, well skate boarding and snowboarding and an INTJ who played ice hockey reall good. I guess ice is a good choice if you can't feel your body if you can ever figure out the balance that is. Keep rolling !


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

CloudySkies said:


> How does one even experience SE?
> 
> is it like some weird rush of adrenaline by being out and interacting with the world? is it being hyper-focused on your surrounding environment?


Have you ever experienced how - whilst driving - you suddenly realize that you haven't been paying attention to the road for several minutes, but been zoning out inside your head? Se is the opposite of this.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Bash said:


> Have you ever experience how - whilst driving - you suddenly realize that you haven't been paying attention to the road for several minutes, but been zoning out inside your head? Se is the opposite of this.


Im incapable of driving because I am so hyper aware of everything going on that it freaks me out.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Bash said:


> Have you ever experience how - whilst driving - you suddenly realize that you haven't been paying attention to the road for several minutes, but been zoning out inside your head? Se is the opposite of this.


I actually love that feeling of zoning out, especially at night you even become unaware of moving but it feels like the lights and background is moving. Splendid. Of course, not very ideal when driving


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I'm trippin on this Se I don't even know if I have bruh.
> 
> 
> What if at birth, everyone is the exact same, except they give everyone different drugs, and like, each drug is a function, like Se... so like, we're all just living off of drugs... as our personalities...
> ...


And we become unhealthy if we overdose?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> And we become unhealthy if we overdose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Depression?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Depression?


Yeah or just become psychotic.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Yeah or just become psychotic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk



That works.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> That works.


Like The Joker. I still think he is more of an ESTP than ENTP. 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Like The Joker. I still think he is more of an ESTP than ENTP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Well he comes up with some pretty insane ideas, but that would work.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> Well he comes up with some pretty insane ideas, but that would work.


Haha, I am batshit crazy and I use Se. 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> Haha, I am batshit crazy and I use Se.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


What's your way of knowing you use Se?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> What's your way of knowing you use Se?


▪I get bored easily.
▪I am aware of my environment.
▪I crave sensory stimulation sometimes.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> ▪I get bored easily.
> ▪I am aware of my environment.
> ▪I crave sensory stimulation sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Hm... 

So... I CAN get bored, but only if I'm forced to do something uninteresting.

I CAN be aware of my environment, if I want to be...

And that last part, well yeah...

I've been having trouble typing myself. ISTP or INTP... I've made some threads/posts but... eh.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Wontly said:


> ▪I get bored easily.
> ▪I am aware of my environment.
> ▪I crave sensory stimulation sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


 @i_really_hate_decisions



> . *But since extraverted intuition is directed predominantly to objects, it actually comes very close to sensation; indeed, the expectant attitude to external objects is just as likely to make use of sensation.* Hence, if intuition is to function properly, sensation must to a large extent be suppressed. By sensation I mean in this instance the simple and immediate sense-impression understood as a clearly defined physiological and psychic datum. *This must be expressly established beforehand because, if I ask an intuitive how he orients himself, he will speak of things that are almost indistinguishable from sense-impressions*. Very often he will even use the word “sensation.” *He does have sensations, of course, but he is not guided by them as such; he uses them merely as starting-points for his perceptions*. He selects them by unconscious predilection. *It is not the strongest sensation, in the physiological sense, that is accorded the chief value, but any sensation whatsoever whose value is enhanced by the intuitive’s unconscious attitude. In this way it may eventually come to acquire the chief value, and to his conscious mind it appears to be pure sensation*. But actually it is not so.





> . *Because extraverted intuition is oriented by the object, there is a marked dependence on external situations*, but it is altogether different from the dependence of the sensation type. The intuitive is never to be found in the world of accepted reality-values, but he has a keen nose for anything new and in the making. *Because he is always seeking out new possibilities, stable conditions suffocate him*. He seizes on new objects or situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm, only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and apparently without remembering them, as soon as their range is known and no further developments can be divined. *So long as a new possibility is in the offing, the intuitive is bound to it with the shackles of fate. It is as though his whole life vanished in the new situation*. One gets the impression, which he himself shares, that he has always just reached a final turning-point, and that from now on he can think and feel nothing else. *No matter how reasonable and suitable it may be, and although every conceivable argument speaks for its stability, a day will come when nothing will deter him from regarding as a prison the very situation that seemed to promise him freedom and deliverance, and from acting accordingly. *





> *Summary of the Extraverted Irrational Types [616*] I call the two preceding types irrational for the reasons previously discussed, namely that whatever they do or do not do is based not on rational judgment but on the sheer intensity of perception. *Their perception is directed simply and solely to events as they happen, no selection being made by judgment.* In this respect they have a decided advantage over the two judging types. Objective events both conform to law and are accidental. In so far as they conform to law, they are accessible to reason; in so far as they are accidental, they are not. Conversely, we might also say that an event conforms to law when it presents an aspect accessible to reason, and that when it presents an aspect for which we can find no law we call it accidental. The postulate of universal lawfulness is a postulate of reason alone, but in no sense is it a postulate of our perceptive functions. Since these are in no way based on the principle of reason and its postulates, they are by their very nature irrational. *That is why I call the perception types “irrational” by nature. But merely because they subordinate judgment to perception, it would be quite wrong to regard them as “unreasonable.” It would be truer to say that they are in the highest degree empirical. They base themselves exclusively on experience— so exclusively that, as a rule, their judgment cannot keep pace with their experience. *


-Ne gets bored when possibilities run out.
-Ne is an extraverted perceptive function, meaning it too is aware of its environment. Both Se and Ne are aware of the environment, the former being aware of the present sensations within the environment, while the latter being aware of the present possibilities within the environment.
-Ne utilizes sensations as starting points for their intuitions while Se is solely focused on the present sensations to their max.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

You're actually right in a sense. Se, or perception will save the world. Se can be a magical experience. We live in very judging and rational culture. We slice it up. Asian ideas like mindfulness and meditation are becoming popular in the West because of that. Particularly in psychology/therapy. If everyone would die to yesterday, and live in the present moment, it would help a lot. Se is sacred because it is the only thing that is alive. It is the only thing we can use. This moment contains all moments, as CS Lewis said. I am starting to ramble, but Se is God. I thought Fe was God, due to obvious reasons, but Fe is a false God. A personal, judging one. Se is like a pantheist God. With the help of Ni of course. It is Tao. 

"Wu-wei is spontaneous action. - Spontaneous action - of which Nature (Tao) was the grand practitioner. This action of Nature was real action. The second was action taken with design, premeditated, and directed to chosen ends. This, however attractive it might seem, was a forcing of Nature and therefore unreal.

Wu-wei is creative intuition. - The principle of wu-wei is entirely an action of creative intuition, which opens the well-springs WITHIN man. While the action of assertion, man's common tendency, is preconceptual and rational, it cannot penetrate the hidden recesses of creativity. The action of assertion is viewed from the externals of intellection, while the action of non-assertion is activated by the inner light. The former action is limited and finite, the latter free and limitless.

Perception is the way of truth.- Not conviction, not method, but perception is the way of truth. It is a state of effortless awareness, pliable awareness, choiceless awareness.

The perceiving mind understands truth. - There is no condemnation, no demand for a pattern of action in understanding. You are merely observing-just look at it and watch it. The perceiving mind is living, moving, full of energy, and only such a mind can understand what truth is. To see a thing uncoloured by one's own personal preferences and desires is to see it in its own pristine Simplicity.

Choiceless awareness is total comprehension. - Choiceless awareness: non-duality and reconciliation = TOTAL understanding. The choiceless awareness of a single and undivided mind.

Perception is awareness without choice. - There is an awareness without choice, without any demand, an awareness in which there is no anxiety; and in that state of mind there is perception. It is the perception alone that will resolve all our problems."

And for you Ti-Si lovers:

"All thought is partial, it can never be total. Thought is the response of memory, and memory is always partial, because memory is the result of experience; so thought is the reaction of a mind which is conditioned by experience."


----------



## RK LK (Sep 19, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> I walked in. I saw "INFJ". I shuddered. I left.


 Dats rasist


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Shadow Logic said:


> @i_really_hate_decisions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best way I understand Si/Se and Ne/Ni is like this:.

Ni is a tree. It starts off with a basic idea/concept (seed), and that concept grows into a tree over time with input, until it's a fully grown tree. Ne is like a shower of acorns in comparison. They fall it the ground. The best ones survive.

So Se and Si can be of a similar concept:

Si is basically like building a fort of familiarity, comparison to what was/is and routine/a inner map of memories, compared to Se, which is constant sensory input in the present moment, reacting when opportunities and becoming one with the e evironment.

In either cause, Xe needs Xi to balance it out, and vice versa.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

wontly said:


> the best way i understand si/se and ne/ni is like this:.
> 
> Ni is a tree. It starts off with a basic idea/concept (seed), and that concept grows into a tree over time with input, until it's a fully grown tree. Ne is like a shower of acorns in comparison. They fall it the ground. The best ones survive.
> 
> ...


I still don't God damn know what I am. I wish this was EASIER.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

i_really_hate_decisions said:


> I still don't God damn know what I am. I wish this was EASIER.


This is as simple as I can make it:

□Do you live in the present moment, or reflect upon the past?
■Do you have a suoernova blast of ideas or form a black hole?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Wontly said:


> This is as simple as I can make it:
> 
> □Do you live in the present moment, or reflect upon the past?
> ■Do you have a suoernova blast of ideas or form a black hole?
> ...


I though INTPs lived in the future and ISTPs in the present?

But I'm not sure... I'm bad at relating these things to my life because I can never think of a scenario where I could/have used either...

If you check the topics I've made and some posts you'll see my problem a bit more in depth.

I've been leaning towards INTP because I don't enjoy sports that much, but I do like thrills. I am somewhat athletic though, but my stamina is crap for my weight.

I also really like engineering things, but I never build them. Until my ISTP friend gets me off my ass...


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Nah, none of the functions will save the world as the dualism in typology excludes the opposite which become blindspots in consciousness. Differentiated psyches must then rely on others with different orientations to watch for one another's blindspots. e.g. having a diverse team or through marriage/close friends. However, this leads to cultural imbalances that favor certain orientations over others which is to say that differentiation of type has systemic consequences. These collective shadows appear in different guises with degrees of degeneracy: 

Se consumerism-sensationalism
Te standardization-enframing
Fe social-uniformity
Ne transform-disruption
Si tradition-stagnation
Ni relativism-nihilism
Fi emotivism-dogmatism
Ti schema-incoherence


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

nonnaci said:


> Nah, none of the functions will save the world as the dualism in typology excludes the opposite which become blindspots in consciousness. Differentiated psyches must then rely on others with different orientations to watch for one another's blindspots. e.g. having a diverse team or through marriage/close friends. However, this leads to cultural imbalances that favor certain orientations over others which is to say that differentiation of type has systemic consequences. These collective shadows appear in different guises with degrees of degeneracy:
> 
> Se consumerism-sensationalism
> Te standardization-enframing
> ...



Exactly. We're all one entity. Humans. Not individals who will "save the world"

Gotta look at the big picture.

Oh wait, Se struggles with that!


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Because it's your inferior function.


----------

